# Young Drumsticks



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Was tinkering in the garage when these 6 turkeys stopped by for some fast food today. These are the same birds that had been coming in the winter. The young males have sprouted their tiny beards and are already showing off their plumage. Hope they make it to maturity.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Cool picture keep the coyotes away


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one Glen, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Glen*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Season's a month off for me yet. These birds will be off limits for me for another year at least.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That’s a cool picture. Waiting a year is smart, there’ll be more to go around. And enough for a turkey sandwich or two.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Never taken a jake. Bullwinkle's let 'em grow, too.


----------



## Sam Serafin (Mar 25, 2019)

Nice, now put the gun down. lol


----------

